
New device can heal with a single touch, and even repair brain injuries - jv22222
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2017/08/07/miracle-device-can-heal-single-touch-and-even-repair-brain-injuries/537326001/
======
jv22222
Wow, that seems like Star Trek level tech. Can it really be possible? I wonder
why this isn't bigger news.

